# Bank merged 3 loans into 1, can this be right?



## JayPee (25 Sep 2013)

Last year my mortgage account was merged, ie. two top ups attached to the loan joined the original under one acc. number. But when they did this, the missed payments on the main acc. went from 12 to 27. From what I can see they added all missed payments, is this right?


----------

